
Serious Cloudflare bug exposed a potpourri of secret customer data - jonbaer
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/02/serious-cloudflare-bug-exposed-a-potpourri-of-secret-customer-data/
======
Pirolita
This happened months ago. Old news.

